# Comment creer une apps ?



## tdmc (23 Août 2011)

bonjour
Ste de vente de cosmetique, nous souhaitons faire faire une apps telechargeable sur iphone pour prodiguer des conseils beauté sur nos produits

ou s'adresser pour faire une apps ??
comment la referencer sur appstore ?

je suis preneur de toutes les bonnes idees et renseignements

merci à vous


----------

